# Which PDA phone for satnav?



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I am considering stand alone sat-nav and though that a PDA phone would probably suit me best and then run something like TomTom mobile on it. Less clutter in the car.

Any recommendations on which PDA phone would work best. I would like as big a screen as possible. Also, is the mobile version of TomTom the same as the version on their stand alone units?


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

I have used the XDA2 for the lst few years with no problems, its also branded as the Qtek, Has a big screen on it


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

guys in work use m2000 with tom tom 5 on it and a bluetooth dongle from ebay..about 50 quid.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I have the SPV C500 with TomTom Mobile coupled with the TomTom Bluetooth device and it does a perfect job. Its not the biggest screen in the world but surprisingly clear and very usuable. You'll find an excellent review HERE. It operates in exactly the same way as the PDA/GO version (barring touchscreen on the SPV's) so you can add addtional things such as speed camera POI's.

The new SPV C550 has the new higher definition screen which currently has problems running TomTom but I'm sure that will be patched soon enough.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm currently evaluating both the HP iPaq 6340 PDA/Phone with a bluetooth GPS mouse and the HP iPaq 6515 PDA/Phone with built-in GPS (but no wifi). Using TomTom 3 (still waiting for u/grade disc). Got them for another week to play with... I'll let u know how i get on...


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Nokia 6600 is probably cheapest option


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I have an iPAQ 6365 and a BT-77 Bluetooth GPS Receiver (not sure that is the real name?) and I can't recommend it enough. For a phone the iPAQ is a bit big but apart from that it has been excellent. I previously had an iPAQ 5450 and the Navman SE GPS Jacket, both of which I sold on eBay and 'upgraded' to the 6365 and BT GPS Receiver (I actually made about Â£20 on the swap...  )
Anyway compared to my previous setup this is excellent, the BT GPS Receiver is excellent and cost Â£45; it gets a fix in a few seconds even indoors (the Navman would hardly ever get a fix indoors and even outside would take several minutes to get a fix), the battery lasts for about 20-hours and has a standard Nokia type battery, plus Nokia size charging socket. I am running TomTom Navigator 5, but have MS Pocket Streets 2005 as well which is quite handy when you are walking about looking for a pub.

The one thing that I don't like is HP's ridiculous upgrade policy - there is no upgrade to Windows Mobile 2003SE (and never will be) so no chance of an upgrade to WM5. BUT I still think it is the best package around at the moment, there are currently no other PDA's with all the features of the 6365 (GSM/GPRS, Bluetooth, WiFi and camera).

Andy


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ADB said:


> ... BUT I still think it is the best package around at the moment, there are currently no other PDA's with all the features of the 6365 (GSM/GPRS, Bluetooth, WiFi and camera).
> 
> Andy


No, the 6515 is nice but no wifi... and the 6340 is just a bit bulky... both have WM2003 and the upgrade is promised for free...


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > ... BUT I still think it is the best package around at the moment, there are currently no other PDA's with all the features of the 6365 (GSM/GPRS, Bluetooth, WiFi and camera).
> ...


I am not sure what you meant there? The new 6515 has built-in GPS but as you say no WiFi. The 6315,6340 & 6365 will never (according to HP) get an upgrade to WM2003SE or WM5. The 6500's come with WM2003SE, there are no details about any upgrades for these as yet. The rumoured 6700 series will have WiFi and I assume will otherwise be similar to the 6500.

Andy


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I am about to go down this route too....

I've decided to go for the MDA compact/M500/XDA2mini option as this is the best compromise between a phone and PDA for me. it's small enough to stick in your pocket (unlike the m2000/XDA2s) and has a reasonable screen size. I have a holux 236slim BT GPS reciever (which I can recommend) which has the new sirfstar3 chipset and a removable battery (nokia type).

HTH

H


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ADB said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


u are right, the 6340 has Pocket PC v4.2, the 6515 has WM2003SE. However my contact at HP who loaned me these did state both would be upgradable.. i will go back and check this thoroughly before deciding... I need Wifi and GPS external isnt a big issue... so 6340 is the better bet (plus bigger screen size) but its slow and battery life isnt brilliant.. but must have WM2005 or upgrade to it

anything else, Andy, you can suggest I should look at?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> However my contact at HP who loaned me these did state both would be upgradable..


I would be really interested in this, all information I have found so far is that HP will not be offering any more upgrades for the 6300 series?

Andy


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

> I'm currently evaluating both the HP iPaq 6340 PDA/Phone with a bluetooth GPS mouse and the HP iPaq 6515 PDA/Phone with built-in GPS (but no wifi). Using TomTom 3 (still waiting for u/grade disc). Got them for another week to play with... I'll let u know how i get on...


I'd be very interested in what you decide.

As for the MPV and XDA2 options, I believe they are locked to the networks and are exclusive to Orange and O2. I would need one that is sim free and unlocked.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Try expansys for sim free phones the XDA2i equivalent is the Qtek 2020i see http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=121444


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> > I'm currently evaluating both the HP iPaq 6340 PDA/Phone with a bluetooth GPS mouse and the HP iPaq 6515 PDA/Phone with built-in GPS (but no wifi). Using TomTom 3 (still waiting for u/grade disc). Got them for another week to play with... I'll let u know how i get on...
> 
> 
> I'd be very interested in what you decide.
> ...


Would this help?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/viewtopic.php?t=4596


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

> Try expansys for sim free phones the XDA2i equivalent is the Qtek 2020i


Do you know how large the actual screen size is? Are the maps and text easy to read when the unit is mounted on the dash?


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

cyberdude said:


> > Try expansys for sim free phones the XDA2i equivalent is the Qtek 2020i
> 
> 
> Do you know how large the actual screen size is? Are the maps and text easy to read when the unit is mounted on the dash?


The screen is 6cm x 7.5cm it is easy to see text and maps, in truth the audio instructions are very good and I find that most of the time you do not need to watch the screen, just listern to the instructions


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Got my name down to evaluate an HTC Universal when eval units ship late Sept/early Oct (or so my contacts tell me).

3G + WiFi + Bluetooth, 640x 480 screen and proper keyboard all in a PDA sized clamshell... looks good

early review here:
http://dalecoffing.typepad.com/my_weblo ... essio.html

will ship as T-Mobile MDA iv, XDA iv, etc


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Got my name down to evaluate an HTC Universal when eval units ship late Sept/early Oct (or so my contacts tell me).
> 
> 3G + WiFi + Bluetooth, 640x 480 screen and proper keyboard all in a PDA sized clamshell... looks good
> 
> ...


I'm considering waiting on this coming out on O2.....as I'm already waiting for the o2 mini (HTC magician) to be released here. Not sure if the Universal (XDA exec) is worth waiting an extra month for (I think it's more pda-sized than phone-sized)

H


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just found this one which looks good as it has built in GPS.

http://www.totalpda.co.uk/HP-iPAQ-hw6515.aspx


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Got my name down to evaluate an HTC Universal when eval units ship late Sept/early Oct (or so my contacts tell me).
> 
> 3G + WiFi + Bluetooth, 640x 480 screen and proper keyboard all in a PDA sized clamshell... looks good
> 
> ...


There will also be a verson of the MDA Compact / M500 coming out, hopefully in Sept, which will feature WM2005, WiFi, BT etc and be MUCH smaller than the Universal. It will lack the 3G and the 2nd camera, but WILL have a slide out keyboard - in LANDSCAPE, so much better than the MDAIII sort of device.

My next phone is a toss up between the Universal and this new MDA Compact device, or possibly the next generation "C600" - which will be (hopefully) the C500 I've got now, but with WM2005, better BT implementation and WIFi built in. That'd be a perfect device for me.

FWIW, I use the C500 for TomTom and leave my Ipaq 4150 at home for MSN these days. Honestly, if mounted in the right place, its THE best device for it - and so portable, too. You can get out of the car and carry on using it...

I only really want to take 1 device around with me, and having the 4150 (or any other device) in the car meant I had to either take it or hide it everytime I parked. This is THE only downside to a portable sat nav solution, IME.

I wonder if the TomTom Go users remove the device from the car when parked? Its very nickable otherwise...


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

> I only really want to take 1 device around with me


That's exactly my criteria. I only want one device to carry around.

Do you have any links to the new MDA compact?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> > I only really want to take 1 device around with me
> 
> 
> That's exactly my criteria. I only want one device to carry around.
> ...


http://www.modaco.com carried some pictures a while ago, and I think it was also mooted on http://www.theregister.co.uk (they had an article explaining that Orange were going to launch 3 new Smartphones (basically the ones I mentioned) in Sept)

Unfortunately I can't get access to Modaco from work anymore (pah) else I'd link to the exact place.

The Reg article is here:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/25 ... pv_update/

I've a lot of friends with the MDA Compact, and I think its a great looking device. I would have snapped one up straight away, except it is missing ONE THING for me - WiFi - which is the only reason I still keep my Ipaq 4150 (I sit in the lounge and use it for MSN, basically!)

So an MDA Compact with WiFi (with or without keyboard built in) would be a great device, as the size is the killer over the Universal (or even Ipaq).

With WiFi, it'll run Skype too 

If the keyboard isn't up to much (I'm used to the foldable HP keyboard) then I'll just invest in a decent BT keyboard to go along with it, and have a fully portable solution, 1 device, with the added benefit of a full sized keyboard when I want to type a bit more on it...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PS - I know you can get an SDIO WiFi card quite cheaply these days, but I'm not a memory card swapper. I want to put 1 card in and leave it. That card needs to be 512mb+, as it needs TomTom, maps etc etc. There is no solution for the MDA Compact that allows WiFi and TomTom + maps, plus everything else to be used without continually swapping cards around... shame.


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Yep, I've just found it and noticed no built in WiFi so no good. I found this, it seems to have everyhting but it's a PDA sixe rather than mobile size. Has slide out keyboard too.
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=QTEK_9090


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> Yep, I've just found it and noticed no built in WiFi so no good. I found this, it seems to have everyhting but it's a PDA sixe rather than mobile size. Has slide out keyboard too.
> http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=QTEK_9090


That Qtek 9090 is the MDAIII. The keyboard in portrait mode is virtually unusable, IMHO.

Basically, HTC make all of these devices. They all have a basic HTC "name" and are then rebranded by operators or by people like iMate, Qtek etc.

The iMate Jam is the same as the MDA Compact, Orange M500 etc etc - in all but looks and some slight differences in the ROM.


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I guess you're right. That keyboard must be small. It's difficult to judge these things from pictures. I guess I'll need to go a have a look at some of these and see the physical sizes and see how useable they are.

I'm torn between having an all in one device as small and light as possible with BT, WiFi, PDA, phone, etc and at the same time have as large as screen as possible for the SatNav.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> I guess you're right. That keyboard must be small. It's difficult to judge these things from pictures. I guess I'll need to go a have a look at some of these and see the physical sizes and see how useable they are.
> 
> I'm torn between having an all in one device as small and light as possible with BT, WiFi, PDA, phone, etc and at the same time have as large as screen as possible for the SatNav.


Trust me, having used TT on both a PDA and a C500, its more than adequate on the latter. Screen size isn't an issue where I place mine (in line of sight, admittedly) and it really is the only trade-off versus a full sized PDA.

Another consideration is power. I HAVE to have the Ipaq fitted into an active cradle so it can be charged during a journey. The C500 can easily last several hours worth of journey without running out of charge. The good side to a smaller screen is less power consumption. 

I certainly wouldn't go back to using an Ipaq for Sat Nav (or invest in a TomTom Go) when my phone can do it for me. The benefits of being able to carry (or hide) a smaller device, and not to need to lug separate things around is great. Something Ipaq sized (or larger) like the Universal would have to offer me a LOT more to make the size worthwhile...


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I've never seen TomTom operate on a phone so was always sceptical about the size of the screen being suitable to clearly display the maps and information. I guess you listen to the directions more than look at the maps.

Do you have a full car kit for your installation, and does the voice come through the radio speakers or does it mute the radio and use the phone's speaker phone?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> I've never seen TomTom operate on a phone so was always sceptical about the size of the screen being suitable to clearly display the maps and information. I guess you listen to the directions more than look at the maps.
> 
> Do you have a full car kit for your installation, and does the voice come through the radio speakers or does it mute the radio and use the phone's speaker phone?


I have the simplest possible solution. BT GPS receiver currently balanced on either the dashboard or the rear side window, and plugged into either 12v socket, depending on location. Plans to hardwire the GPS just to make it neater, but for the time being, its just "there"...

The phone - I have in a Brodit passive holder (designed specifically for the phone model) which in turn connects to a Brodit Pro Clip (designed for the specific car you have). In the S4, Brodit make about 4 different clips so you can mount in various places. Mines near the vent to the right of the steering wheel (RHD).

If I need to use it, I keep a charger for the phone in the car, but generally it isn't needed - as I said above, one unthought-of advantage with the Smartphone solution with the smaller screen is that it'll easily do even a long journey without power.

If you want to go a bit "posher", Seidio make an active (ie POWERED) cradle for the C500 (as well as other phones, Ipaqs etc (its what I used for my 4150) and this will charge as well as provide a speaker. I think they even do one that doubles as a handsfree kit too.

I use the speaker on the phone, though, which is loud enough. I was going to get one of Irving's Sat Nav mute boxes, but TBH I don't think it is required. For the long, boring parts of the trip, I turn the music right up - but if I don't know where I'm going, and need to rely on the directions, the volume on the stereo is turned down a bit.

When I get into the car, I just start TomTom and put the phone into the cradle. It just works. When I leave the car, I just take the phone with me, and stop TomTom. Very little mucking about with wires, cables etc, and its totally portable. I can walk around London or even cycle with it


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Ultimately I would like the phone (and Satnav) to mute the radio and play through the radio's speakers. Not sure if it's possible or not. According to Elsa the small speaker under the toast rack is used for the phone when an Audi car kit is installed, with the microphone behind the grill at the courtesey light.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> Ultimately I would like the phone (and Satnav) to mute the radio and play through the radio's speakers. Not sure if it's possible or not. According to Elsa the small speaker under the toast rack is used for the phone when an Audi car kit is installed, with the microphone behind the grill at the courtesey light.


As long as your radio has the right inputs, you'll be fine for this. Oh, and the phone will use the LHS door speaker in a 2000 TT (you can choose which speaker in later models)

HTH

H


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

> As long as your radio has the right inputs, you'll be fine for this


I have the Concert I radio (the one with the tape deck and single knob in the centre).


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a nokia 9500 communicator (pda/laptop) if you are still looking for the hardware:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 6425185745


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Jampott, I came across this
http://www.smartdevicesdirect.com/produ ... 8f89468b0e
It's smaller than the HTC Universal and looks like it has everyhting unless I've missed something :? Price is good too relative speaking.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> Jampott, I came across this
> http://www.smartdevicesdirect.com/produ ... 8f89468b0e
> It's smaller than the HTC Universal and looks like it has everyhting unless I've missed something :? Price is good too relative speaking.


That's the HTC Magician I keep banging on about 

Its nice. I can't decide between that and the Universal...

3G and VGA screen versus small form factor...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

cyberdude said:


> Jampott, I came across this
> http://www.smartdevicesdirect.com/produ ... 8f89468b0e
> It's smaller than the HTC Universal and looks like it has everyhting unless I've missed something :? Price is good too relative speaking.


Not 3G tho, so no hi-speed surfing


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> cyberdude said:
> 
> 
> > Jampott, I came across this
> ...


But will WiFi and the prevalence of hotspots remove the need for true 3G?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

A debate we are having here.... in Leicester Sq we have lot n lots of Wifi points, some are even free for the price of a coffee! But elsewhere I go outside London the number drop off quite rapidly, and when walking/biking there are none.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> A debate we are having here.... in Leicester Sq we have lot n lots of Wifi points, some are even free for the price of a coffee! But elsewhere I go outside London the number drop off quite rapidly, and when walking/biking there are none.....


And when walking and biking, you REALLY need that broadband connection 

Seriously, I'm still not convinced on the importance of 3G. I think its taken so long to get to market, its now matched by other technolgies. With WiFi and a good handset, you can make "free" calls in a WiFi hotspot as well as download data - and tread on the toes of GPRS, 3G and Voice all at once...

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

jampott said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > A debate we are having here.... in Leicester Sq we have lot n lots of Wifi points, some are even free for the price of a coffee! But elsewhere I go outside London the number drop off quite rapidly, and when walking/biking there are none.....
> ...


Of course... got to have something to do in the evenings or during rest stops....



jampott said:


> ... Interesting times ahead.


Thats for sure. I use GPRS a lot now but it can be worse than watching paint dry....


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I'm inclined to go with the smaller form factor for the moment. As you say 3G hasn't exactly set the world on fire and is relatively expensive - at least here it is anyway.

By the time 3G has really taken off it will be time to change the phone anyway as new technologies would have been released by then.

I also think WiFi hotspots are going to spread more and and soon most coffee places like Starbucks and Costa will have WiFi. I think WiFi will probably become the preferred medium as it's so versatile (video, voice, high speed data) and cheap as you're not bound by the mobile operators rip off rates. It's also cheap to implement.

The Qtek 9100 really is looking like the best solution for me at the moment.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

cyberdude said:


> I'm inclined to go with the smaller form factor for the moment. As you say 3G hasn't exactly set the world on fire and is relatively expensive - at least here it is anyway.
> 
> By the time 3G has really taken off it will be time to change the phone anyway as new technologies would have been released by then.
> 
> ...


Did you get the 9100?

I've just ordered one and was wondering what your views are.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I just got me (last week!) a T Mobile MDA Pro...

I'll have it at Kneesworth for anyone who wants a gander. Its an amazing piece of kit.


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I am just about to order a Qtek9100 but nobody has them in stock and the delivery date is being pushed back.

Considering the I-Mate K-Jam, identil apart from branding but it's more expensive. I'm told I-mate has better support so I may just go with it.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

cyberdude said:


> I am just about to order a Qtek9100 but nobody has them in stock and the delivery date is being pushed back.
> 
> Considering the I-Mate K-Jam, identil apart from branding but it's more expensive. I'm told I-mate has better support so I may just go with it.


I ordered mine from expansys and they get them into stock this week and delivered to me next Monday.

I was going to order the K-Jam but they told me that the Qtek is identical and cheaper and has a 2 year warranty as opposed to the 1 year on the I-Mate.

Tim I did consider the MDA Pro but I need quad band so it was ruled out.


----------

